# Dev'd first roll!



## oriecat (Jan 23, 2004)

Last night, I developed my first roll in my almost done darkroom.  I then immediately went online and ordered a bunch more graduates, because I only had one and it was a pain.  I also learned that the cheapo clock I got isn't gonna cut it either, because it's way too difficult to keep track of 7.5 minutes when the minutes aren't cleared delineated.  So I continue the search of nice, cheap gralab 300 or equivalent.   I also discovered that I really want to get some sort of water temp regulator, or at least a thermometer built into the line, because I feel like I wasted a ton of water, because it took me forever to get it to 68, then I had to leave it on, for fear that I wouldn't get it back when I needed it.

I think I will be fully operational for printing this weekend,  I just need a little more weather stripping for light block on the door...  yay!


----------



## photoman (Jan 23, 2004)

Im glad youve gotten into some darkroom developing. I would suggest getting a little digital kitchen clock for timing the film development (as long as you make sure you keep an eye on the time). Once you get into the swing of developing you can estimate the developing time for various tempatures and dont need to get the tempature exactly 68 degrees. If you feel that you need the exact tempature i would get a gallon jug and fill that up with the tempature of water and use that to mix the chemicals instead of running the water the whole time.

Wish you luck in your darkroom experience :thumbsup: 

Have fun


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2004)

If it is B&amp;W that you are diveloping I wouldn't wory quit that much about the temp. (color on the other hand)

I use a cheep wall clock w/sec hand.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 29, 2004)

I find a 5 gallon bucket a useful darkroom accessory.  I can fill it up with a 3 or 4 gallons of water at the temp I want, and although it will slowly warm/cool to room temp, it's slow enough that it won't mess with your film.

I feel it's very important to keep BW film chem and wash temps within a few degrees of each other.  It's never happened to me, but I've seen some nasty emulsion reticulation strike folks who don't pay attention to their temps.


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2004)

That is perty execive for B&amp;W, but you gata do what you feel comfterble with.

To be honest some times I don't even use a thermomiter anymore =)

However, for the diveloper, it will make a diferance in how diveloped your neg is. A few digrees won't be noticable though.


----------

